# Blitz Fotos bearbeiten



## EvilGrin (20. Dezember 2002)

Hi

hab jetzt zwar ne Weile gesucht, aber nichts gefunden was meinen Wissensdurst annähernd stillt.
Ich habe ein paar Tattoofotos, die mit Blitz geknipst worden sind.
Jetzt spiegelt sich der Bösewicht natürlich in den frischen Farben und der feuchten Haut.
Gibt es irgendeinen Filter oder Trick wie man den Blitz entsorgen oder wegretouschieren kann.
Achtung ... ich bin absoluter PS Neuling und hab mal Null Ahnung.
Also wenn sich einer hier erbarmen sollte/wollte... dann bitte eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung.
Für ein Privat-Tut (  ) wäre ich echt oberdankbar!!! 

Ich hab mal nen Übeltäter drangehängt, damit Ihr Euch ein Bild von machen könnt


----------



## subzero (20. Dezember 2002)

also ich seh keinen..... 

aber was man machen kann is vielleicht das ganze tatto aus wählen..

dazu nimmst du das pfad werkzeug.. (diese tusche feder) damit um randeste dein tatto.... wenn rechts klick wenn4e feddich bist...

und dann vielleicht mit ner farbe füllen... falls das tattoo einfarbig ist....

ansonsten müsset man genau gucken ...zeig mal beispiel..


----------



## EvilGrin (20. Dezember 2002)

http://www.cooltshirt.de/bilder_diverse/SIMG0248.jpg

sodele hier ist das Pic!


----------



## freekazoid (20. Dezember 2002)

klar gibts da nen trick ... ohne blitz fotografieren und die belichtungszeit erhöhen.


----------



## EvilGrin (20. Dezember 2002)

@freekazoid...DANKE! ohne Deinen Hinweis wär ich wirklich verloren gewesen. 
Allerdings... Ich soll das Bild nur nachträglich bearbeiten...und jetzt Du! lol
Aber ich reich' den Tip auf jeeeeden Fall an den Fotografen weiter.


----------



## Tim C. (20. Dezember 2002)

Soll die haut als Hintergrund bleiben ??? Oder Geht es sich nur um das Logo ???

In beiden Fällen wirst du um eine Auswahl mit dem Polygon Lasso Tool kaum drum herum kommen. Also Stück für Stück des Tattoos markieren. Wenn man einen Bereich hat beim nächsten Shift gedrückt halten, damit die Auswahl hinzugefügt wird und nicht eine neue begonnen wird.

Wenn die Haut als Hintergrund bestehen bleiben soll, wirst du dann nicht darum herum kommen, dir das Brush Tool o.ä. zu schnappen und entsprechende Bereiche (am besten auf einer neuen Ebene) von Hand mit schwarz zu übermalen.

Wenn es sich nur um das Logo geht, kannst du nach vollendeter Arbeit mit dem Polygonal Lasso Tool das ganze ausschneiden oder kopieren und in eine neue Datei einfügen. Dort kannst du das gesamte Dingen neu füllen.


----------



## EvilGrin (20. Dezember 2002)

Danke ersma für die Antworten.
Die Bildinformation soll als solches Erhalten bleiben, da das Pic, als Referenz, auf ne Website soll.
D.h. der Hintergrund, die Struktur und Farbgebung soll eigentlich erhalten bleiben, lediglich der "Blendeffekt" soll weg!!!
Dieses Foto steht (leider) nur als Bespieldatei hier. Ich hätte dann einige Tattoos nachzuarbeiten......


----------



## Tim C. (20. Dezember 2002)

tja dann bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als auf einer neuen Ebene von Hand, die Stellen zu übermalen. Wenn ich jetzt Zeit hätte würd ich dir kurz ein Beispiel bauen, habe aber leider keine Zeit. Eventuell morgen im Laufe des Tages.


----------

